# Canon Digital Photo Pro 4.9.20 for EOS-R



## anthony_s (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.canonwatch.com/canon-digital-photo-professional-ver-4-9-20-available-for-download/

alleged to be found at the above link. No cigar. Any advice? Software CD did not come with my purchase even though from an authorized USA reseller

TIA, Anthony


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2019)

Go get it straight from CAnon

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...ras/dslr/eos-6d-mark-ii?tab=drivers_downloads


----------



## anthony_s (Jan 11, 2019)

Don, thank you, Sir. Sadly, I'm running Mojave on my Mac and there are no downloads for that OS version.


----------



## anthony_s (Jan 11, 2019)

However, I downloaded successfully using link for High Sierra OS and it worked. Now I'll just see if i can play with files acquired via EOS-R. So, thanks, Don


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2019)

anthony_s said:


> However, I downloaded successfully using link for High Sierra OS and it worked. Now I'll just see if i can play with files acquired via EOS-R. So, thanks, Don


YAY!!!!!

All's well that ends.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 20, 2019)

Didn’t really know which thread to post this, but is there a way to store settings from the R in DPP? I didn’t find an option in camera like on the 1-series to store the camera setup on a memory card.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Didn’t really know which thread to post this, but is there a way to store settings from the R in DPP? I didn’t find an option in camera like on the 1-series to store the camera setup on a memory card.


Not that I know of. There is no way to store settings, except write them down. You can copy them to C1-C3 so that lets you change settings and stil use your saved ones, but you can't download them to your card.


----------

